# Changing The Anode In The Water Heater



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone here ever changed the Anode in their water heater. I can't find a recommeded service life for the anode and was wondering if anyone has any idea what that might me. In case you are wondering "what the heck is an anode?" here is an explanation Sacraficial Anode. Basically, it is a device that rots so your water heater tank doesn't rot.

Thoughts?

Reverie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Seems I have heard Camper Andy say that our water heater tanks are made of aluminum and therefore don't corrode and don't need (or even have) an anode rod.

Bill


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I think there are some water heater models out there that have anodes, and have found their way into Outbacks.
But as for mine, I am 99.9% sure it does not have an anode rod. I would guess, if it had one, it would be where the plastic drain plug thingie is.
Our trusty old Coleman Pop-up had one in the water heater, and I would replace it every season. It was a spring ritual.

Bob


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

My 2004 26RS does not have one.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I replaced my plastic plug with a combination anode rod/petcock valve for the functionality gained with the valve instead of the plug. If my tank needed an anode rod, I guess I have one now. I have not pulled it out yet to see if it has eroded any.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I think it depends on the brand of WH in your outback, my OB has an anode rod. It is where the white plug is for others.

GoVols, where did you get that combo?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

my 2008 32BHDS has the anode rod! i have been told to replace it when it looks to be pretty eroded away. Currently mine does not look to have lost much shape.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did the same thing at " GoVol's".....easy to drain but I have not looked at the rod either.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have an anode rod in our 2004 28RSS...just replaced it last summer.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

No rod in our 04.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There were no Anode rods installed in Outbacks prior to 2008 as the Atwood water heaters did not benefit from them since the tanks were Aluminum. I don't have my 08 trailer yet but I think Keystone went to Dometic which has a steel tank and they REQUIRE an anode to help prevent premature failure of the tank.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Easy way to tell is if your water heater has a plastic drain plug, you don't need an anode rod. If there is a metal plug there it most likely has an anode rod, and as was stated, when you drain the heater for the winter, look at it and see if it looks very pitted or thin. I have seen some people post that they change it every year, but it really depends on use.

If in doubt, change it. Worst thing to happen is for the rod to disappear and have the water start eating your tank wall.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> I think there are some water heater models out there that have anodes, and have found their way into Outbacks.
> But as for mine, I am 99.9% sure it does not have an anode rod. I would guess, if it had one, it would be where the plastic drain plug thingie is.
> Our trusty old Coleman Pop-up had one in the water heater, and I would replace it every season. It was a spring ritual.
> 
> Bob


Bob is right. My 2007 Outback has just a plastic drain plug and no anode rod. But reports on this forum indicate that some of the older Outbacks have anode rods. And I think they have gone back to them in the 2008 models. (Not sure - maybe somebody with a 2008 can confirm this.) Our Colemen pop-up had one and it deteriorated enough each year that I replaced it every spring, also.

But be sure to flush out your water heater tank each spring if you do have an anode rod. As the rod oxidizes, "white" gunk (oxidized aluminum) builds up in the bottom of the water heater tank. I'm not sure if pieces of this gunk can actually be drawn into the water system, but if they can, they will foul up faucet valves. At a minimun, the gunk serves as an insulator between the water and the gas flame, making recovery time longer and also burning more gas to get the water up to temperature.

Just my thoughts on this topic.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> But be sure to flush out your water heater tank each spring if you do have an anode rod. As the rod oxidizes, "white" gunk (oxidized aluminum) builds up in the bottom of the water heater tank. I'm not sure if pieces of this gunk can actually be drawn into the water system, but if they can, they will foul up faucet valves. At a minimun, the gunk serves as an insulator between the water and the gas flame, making recovery time longer and also burning more gas to get the water up to temperature.
> 
> Just my thoughts on this topic.
> 
> Mike


THats an interesting idea. i wonder how much of that gunk gets in the system.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Our '08 23krs has the anode rod.

After our first camping season last year it's still in good shape.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

No anode rod here--


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

2008 KRS and I have an anode rod. I had been wondering where this "drain plug" ppl were talking about was. Now I know there is a difference.


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems like the new 2008 Outbacks have the Suburban HWH's instead of the Attwood. My 2008 has an anode rod.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Attwood heaters are aluminum and do not require an anode rod. Suburban are porcelain-lined steel, and utilize an anode rod.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Our 08 has an anode rod. I would not replace it every year if it is not in real bad shape. In my old 2002 5er I never replaced it and it was still doing its job. I suppose it depends alot on the water one is using (minerials and such).
Joe


----------

